# Changes in attitude, changes in latitude (longitude?)



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Mike, I copied you, but technically since you went down to your ankle for CC, it should be "changes in longitude." But whatever. :mrgreen:

I'm considering a SOB holster. I've noticed when carrying at 1 o'clock or thereabouts, I print out pretty noticeably. If I reangle the gun to an extreme forward cant to where the grip is facing directly upward, it all but disappears. The only place I could really get away with that is at noon, or right in the midde of my back. I'm thinking that getting a holster that I can adjust ride height and cant with a leather backing (like the Crossbreed Supertuck) would fit the bill pretty well. Since I don't play soccer or kick football anymore, my butt is pretty nonexistent, so a low-riding SOB holster should conceal the gun pretty well as the jeans I wear don't hug my rear tightly at all. The Crossbreed SOB also looks like a great choice, and I'm not sure the Supertuck can be adjusted for such an extreme cant angle. Being that the leather backing is fairly large, I imagine it would be very comfortable. Also, my lower back is extremely lean and curves in, so a holster/gun should fit there pretty well.

I also like the idea of in a face-to-face situation, being able to reach behind my back and getting a firm grip on my weapon without actually showing it. I've practiced drawing from the 5-6 o'clock position and it feels more natural than drawing from an appendix carry position. Any advice?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

FHF, 
I love my SOBs from Galco. I carry them more with the grip at 5-4 oclock, so they do tend to dig into my kindey when in the car. Part of this is I am finding less mobility in ,y shoulders lately and this type of carry is not negatively affecting my draw. My only complaint is that they don't offer it for my Kel-tec (or the USA, or the UDC) so, i am experimenting with that a little. More pocket carry with that. Haven't seen the crossbreed SOB.
My $.02


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, but "changes in attitude, changes in longitude" would be a terrible Jimmy Buffett song. :mrgreen:

SOB stuff:

PRO - Very comfortable if worn on sturdy belt and wearer is standing.
PRO - Very concealable on most men who are in reasonable shape (i.e., waist is narrower than shoulders)

CON - Draw requires more shoulder rotation than holster worn closer to side, and is consequently a little slower.
CON - Uncomfortable when seated for long periods of time.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I spent about an hour last night after posting to ghetto rig my Comp-tac 2 o'clock. The belt clip is positioned with two screws that set it at a straight up and down cant. I removed the top screw and found a good angle for SOB carry, then tightened the bottom screw down and used some black duct tape to support it so the clip wouldn't rotate. It's not exactly comfortable as there's no leather backing and it's all formed kydex, but the gun pretty much disappears. I imagine a dedicated SOB holster would fit my needs very nicely. The only time I would wear it while sitting is in the car or eating out somewhere. I can see how it would slow down the draw from a typical 3-4 o'clock position, but after I had it rigged up last night, the draw was a bit faster and smoother than drawing from the appendix carry. Here's the Crossbreed SOB:



















I'll check out the Galcos as well. I imagine finding a SOB holster for a 3" 1911 shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I'll check out the Galcos as well. I imagine finding a SOB holster for a 3" 1911 shouldn't be too difficult.


lol well, mine is a 3.5 inch officers so no they aren't that hard to find. My LGS has 3 SOBs in stock, 1 for 4", 1 for 3" and one for (gasp)Glock something


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Yeah, but "changes in attitude, changes in longitude" would be a terrible Jimmy Buffett song. :mrgreen:
> 
> SOB stuff:
> 
> ...


CON - You sweep yourself and people around you when you draw. Little nervous and twitchy on the trigger because you're in a defensive situation and you just shot yourself or an innocent bystander.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> CON - You sweep yourself and people around you when you draw. Little nervous and twitchy on the trigger because you're in a defensive situation and you just shot yourself or an innocent bystander.


It's actually pretty easy to draw without sweeping anyone if you train and practice. It is a bit slower than carrying in the FBI position, though. Galco has sold about a zillion SOBs, and to the best of our knowledge, no one has shot themselves (or anyone else) yet. Also, no one's lawyer has contacted us about their paralyzed client who fell onto his SOB, unlike the mythical stories found on the intrawebs.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> CON - You sweep yourself and people around you when you draw. Little nervous and twitchy on the trigger because you're in a defensive situation and you just shot yourself or an innocent bystander.


Hey Todd,
I can see the concern of sweeping someone else to your strong hand side. I have to say when I practice drawing I am uber careful to be aware of that side. Probably even more so than when I carry IWB. My draw is out, then muzzle down until about four o;clock, then up to chest....etc. I don't sweep myself any more (or probably less either) than carrying IWB. Now SOB horizontal is different than a MOB military type . But you knew that :smt033. I practice very hard (and HOPE others do) to keep my finger off the trigger until on target. 
But you do have good concerns. I do note I am aware of where others are when i practice drawing, and IDPA has banned BOTH SOB and MOB types (along with crossdraw which can present similar issues) due to their safety concerns.


----------

